# lettertype/fonts xterminal

## rmahangoe

Hallo,

Ik wil in mijn terminal lettertypes zoals é á è en andere tekens kunnen gebruiken.

Onder X werkt dit prima, in een terminal werkt dit niet.

Wie weet hoe ik dit onder Gentoo 10. kan aanpassen.

Alvast bedankt

----------

